# Evil Dead - Zweiter Kino-Trailer zur Horror-Neuauflage



## FlorianStangl (19. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Evil Dead - Zweiter Kino-Trailer zur Horror-Neuauflage* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Evil Dead - Zweiter Kino-Trailer zur Horror-Neuauflage


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich kein neuer Trailer, sondern nur so ne Art Light-Version vom ersten


----------



## Van83 (27. April 2013)

Nicht noch ein Teenager Film


----------

